# Here come the boys......



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are the satin boys that arrived with the girls, the pe cream isn't gaining as much as the de red but perhaps he'll catch up??


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice! I Vwant I Vwant!! :twisted:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Are you sure hes cream Naomi? Hes got an orangey-fawny tinge on those pictures. Anyway, so sweet!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

still getting muddled with cavy colours naomi!! careful! no de or pe versions in mice, they all have separate names. dark eyes is red, pink eyes is fawn. so he's a red  As for the other, err, not entirely sure, but my money is on champagne.

lovely lad though, really. i soooooo want some more satins, anyone got broken satins? 

vi x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That mouse looks either very pale argente or very very pale fawn to me. I don't think it's champagne as it's too orangey. If you knew its parents you could make a better guess though


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

never thought of pale fawn! i seem to forget there are pale versions of colours in mice too


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

goodness only knows what his parents were / are :lol: as far as I know he's from the same parents as the red but won't ever actually know!

He looks cream "in the fur" but satins are really hard to photograph because the flash reflects badly on the shiny coat, will try to get some better pictures of him as he grows and we'll have a better idea of what he is when I breed him to a self with history


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

cream in mice looks almost white, and definatly not what we'd call cream by any standard in cavies. let's see if i can fish a picture of opal out, she was a cream satin from the one and only Cait  oh and cream mice have dark eyes i believe?










vi x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

oh okay well he looks cream to me - what we'd call a pe cream Vi but obviously not the same thing at all in mouse-terms :lol:

how confusing can you get!!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

violet1991 said:


> oh and cream mice have dark eyes i believe?


Oh I thought creams could be pink eyed too


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

me too :lol:


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah, i found it a bit odd when i was trying to learn the colours too!

vi x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can get PE creams but they can be hard if not impossible to tell from PEWs  That mouse is definitely not a cream. If it has the same parents as the red, it's likely that it's a pale fawn since red and fawn are the same gene.


----------

